# Sites near Liverpool?



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Hi 
Does anyone know of any sites near Liverpool? We're travelling from south wales so as close to the city as possible on our route up/back.
thanks 
Helen


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

max123 said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know of any sites near Liverpool? We're travelling from south wales so as close to the city as possible on our route up/back.
> thanks
> Helen


There is the C&C site at Southport, which is nice. Although it is about 22 miles from Liverpool City Centre the train is nearby and takes about 35 minutes.

There is also a site, Willow Bank, just off the coast road at Ainsdale but it is not near a train station, although the X2 runs nearby into Liverpool.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

You could google a site near Ormskirk and there is a train station which takes you straight into the city - only about 20 mins.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

georgiemac said:


> You could google a site near Ormskirk and there is a train station which takes you straight into the city - only about 20 mins.


the nearest to Ormskirk is Hurlston Hall but it is quite a hike from the train station. You couldn't walk it.


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

Try Meols caravan park, its on the other side of the river near Hoylake and West Kirby. 15 mins on the train to Liverpool town centre. Ten mins from the M53.


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

Try Meols caravan park, its on the other side of the river near Hoylake and West Kirby. 15 mins on the train to Liverpool town centre. Ten mins from the M53.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

I know folks who have used:

1. Abbey Farm Dark Lane Ormskirk L40 5TX 01695572686

and.......

2. CC Wirral Country Park Thurstaston CH61 0HN 01516485228

Abbey Fm is open all year whilst the CC site closes in November.

Southport CC site is very good and won site of the year about four years ago.

In all cases you would be advised to drive into Liverpool which is not as scary as it sounds because it is probably the easiest city in the UK to drive around if you avoid obvious rush hours. Many motorhomers park up in the coachpark at the Albert Dock which is within walking distance of the city centre and very close to the dock complex, new arena etc. Worth ringing the Albert Dock to arrange this - may cost about £20 for the day I think. Security is good.

Alternatively a combination of taxis to train station and local trains into the city would work very well from either site. 

Good opportunities for MH parking near to major sites eg Cathedrals/Hope St; Another Place (Gormleys); Anfield ( and Goodison I suppose  ).

Hope you have a good trip.


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

A big thanks to all of you for taking the time to reply. Our daughter is off there in September to Uni.
Helen


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

From South Wales, you may be better off looking on the Wirral or out towards Chester. Merseytravel's web site is excellent if looking to go into Liverpool by public transport. The local train service is one of the best in the country. If using the buses, there are several bus companies and day passes are not interchangeable on services. So if you buy an Arriva day pass, you cannot use it on First Bus.

Driving into Liverpool outside the rush hour is easy (£1.40 for the Mersey tunnels from the Wirral if 3.5t or less) but please be aware that changes to the road layout over the last few years has made some satnavs out of date.

I go from the Wirral to Swansea from time to time. Going down the welsh border and ignoring most of the motorways, takes a leisurely 5 hours. It's rarely quicker by motorway.


----------

